# Which Orlando MVC do you prefer?



## travelinmom (Sep 27, 2019)

I’m looking at booking 4 or 5 days in December. The main goal is to hang out at the pool and Disney for a day or so. Lakeshore Reserve is not available for the dates I’m considering. Which resort do you prefer and why?  Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Sep 27, 2019)

If LR is not available, then Grande Vista.  Big footprint with multiple food/beverage locations, many pools, nice golf course or lake views.  Great for kids too.  If you have little kids I've heard Harbour Lake is great.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 27, 2019)

We liked Grande Vista because their is something their for all the various ages  in our family group.   There are fourteen (14) in our group; with an age range from 9 to 80 years old.


----------



## GregT (Sep 27, 2019)

We've stayed at Lakeshore Reserve, Cypress Harbour, Imperial Palms and Sabal Palms.   They are all good for different reasons but I will stay at one of the Palms properties next time I am there.  I really like the proximity to the hotel, which has excellent infrastructure -- great pool, restaurants and bar infrastructure and an easy walk (from Sabal Palms, we took shuttle from IP).   Honestly, Lakeshore Reserve was my least favorite, maybe because my expectations were so high.  I didn't care for the pool -- but that may not be fair because I'm comparing the timeshare's pool to the hotel's pool.   

Finally, Sabal Palms units are huge -- they clearly reflect the earlier era when Marriott was focused on the existing unit size.

Good luck and enjoy your trip!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Dean (Sep 27, 2019)

travelinmom said:


> I’m looking at booking 4 or 5 days in December. The main goal is to hang out at the pool and Disney for a day or so. Lakeshore Reserve is not available for the dates I’m considering. Which resort do you prefer and why?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It depends on the age of any children.  For young children, Harbour Lake.  For older Children and teens, GV.  Some like the Palm resorts on the Marriott hotel property due to access but we don't like to "travel" to the beach or pool.  And don't forget CH which is many people's favorite resort, esp to hang out.


----------



## 1st Class (Sep 27, 2019)

Will you have kids with you?  Kids in your group makes a big difference.

Lakeshore is furthest away from the theme parks and we love the pool area and access to the JW pool/lazy river.

Grand Vista is large and spread out, but too big for our group.  It does have wonderful pool areas and lake/golf views and I think they've added boat rentals.  It is located off Central Florida Pkwy between Lakeshore and I-4.

Harbour Lake is best for kids 10 and under, has a great pirate pool, and is closer to theme parks.

Cypress Harbour is right across the street and has a more adult theme but three great pool areas and activity center.  They also run a free pontoon across the lake and offer rental pedal boats, etc.  Downside to Cypress is 2nd bedroom has a double bed and pullout sofa, so very tight if using both.  Both HL and Cypress are located near the entrance to I-4, but we usually go to Disney via Palm Pkwy, as I like to avoid I-4 whenever possible.

I've never stayed at the Palms properties, but they are close to Disney and reviews are great for the pool area if that is important to you.

So, if proximity to Disney is your top priority, the Palms may fit the bill, but do consider the others based on your individual group likes.

Edited to add:  I just noted you'll be travelling in December which may or may not be warm.  Weather is variable but it can also be on the cool side.  You can sit by the pool and enjoy the hot tub, but I suggest you have a plan B or bring some cool weather clothing including jackets.


----------



## jme (Sep 27, 2019)

1st Class said:


> Will you have kids with you?  Kids in your group makes a big difference.
> 
> Lakeshore is furthest away from the theme parks and we love the pool area and access to the JW pool/lazy river.
> 
> ...



Nice reviews, all accurate, but I especially concur on the caveat regarding the fickle weather in December. 
We went to WDW in December once, and altho it didn't affect us as to visiting the parks and overall enjoyment
(Christmas season was awesome), if anyone is going to "hang out around the pools", they could be in for a 
huge disappointment. It was quite COLD when we went, enough to need a coat. Probably an aberration but nevertheless 
it's always possible, and a "plan B" is excellent advice. 
Again, nice job on the reviews.


----------



## Inhislove (Sep 27, 2019)

We love Royal and Imperial palms best for Disney, followed by Harbour Lake or Cypress Harbor (across the street from each other). Harbour Lake is a smaller footprint for walking, with great water features for kids and some lakefront views (that also feature I4 in the background ). Cypress Harbour has a center lake with a nice inside room for games and activities, as well as surrey bikes, rental boats, and mini golf.

We love Grande Vista’s inside kid area for younger ones, but the long drive to the guard gate over speed bumps at 6 miles an hour (takes about 5 minutes each way) can get annoying if you are trying to make a fast pass!


----------



## travelinmom (Sep 27, 2019)

Sorry!  I left out that it would just be my husband and I. We are looking to escape Ohio winter for a few days!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 27, 2019)

travelinmom said:


> Sorry!  I left out that it would just be my husband and I. We are looking to escape Ohio winter for a few days!


I’d do Cypress Harbour if just the 2 of you.


----------



## Inhislove (Sep 27, 2019)

We love Royal Palms for proximity to the parks- turn right, go over I4 and you are on Disney property! The World Center restaurants and upscale amenities are available to you as well.


----------



## Dean (Sep 27, 2019)

travelinmom said:


> Sorry!  I left out that it would just be my husband and I. We are looking to escape Ohio winter for a few days!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd do a 1 BR GV if using DC points but you might look at II getaways as well.


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 27, 2019)

If you just want to hang at the pool while you are at the timeshare, I'd go with Grande Vista or Cypress Harbor.  I've stayed at Royal and Sabal, and the pools aren't much.  World Center pool is great, but can be very crowded.  Grande Vista has much more on property to do, and Cypress is very quiet.  Cypress has a great spa and work out facility.  Grande Vista has a full service restaurant at the golf club.


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 27, 2019)

Inhislove said:


> We love Royal and Imperial palms best for Disney, followed by Harbour Lake or Cypress Harbor (across the street from each other).



Why Royal and Imperial and not Sabal?  Sabal Palms is easily my favorite of all the Orlando Marriotts, and the best located of the three Palms resorts.


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 27, 2019)

It is always interesting to see the comments on the seven Orlando Marriott timeshares.  Everyone likes something different.  Personally, Sabal Palms is my far and away favorite and the one I like least is Grande Vista.  Cypress Harbour is probably my second favorite and then Lakeshore Reserve third.  I have not stayed at Harbour Lake so if there are young kids that is a big caveat.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Sep 27, 2019)

BocaBoy said:


> It is always interesting to see the comments on the seven Orlando Marriott timeshares.  Everyone likes something different.  Personally, Sabal Palms is my far and away favorite and the one I like least is Grande Vista.  Cypress Harbour is probably my second favorite and then Lakeshore Reserve third.  I have not stayed at Harbour Lake so if there are young kids that is a big caveat.





If I recall correctly, the Sabal Palms Villas are very spacious!




.


----------



## travelhacker (Sep 27, 2019)

There are so many varying opinions. Here's my take:

We have three young kids, so Harbour Lake is king. If I didn't have kids with me, I wouldn't stay there though. I would go to Grande Vista or Cypress Harbour.

For us, the palms looked really good on paper (close to Disney, access to the World Center, etc). At the end of the day, we just didn't like Royal Palms. The resort just had so many people at the pool (World Center). We tried to attend activities, but they never actually happened ("oh sorry, the person that does that activity didn't show up today"). The room design felt like it was straight out of the 80's, and the interior wasn't bad, but we much preferred the interior of Harbour Lake....and that's saying something since that tends to rank very low compared to other Marriotts.

I would never book an off season week using DP points. Pay for an interval getaway if your dates are firm and use your points for something better...you should be able to get it for $450 (or less -- we just got some weeks for $300) for the week (including taxes). If it costs more than that, be patient and wait for a sale or price drop.


----------



## Inhislove (Sep 28, 2019)

@BocaBoy We also love Sabal Palms. For Disney, the drive back around the world center was sometimes backed up by deliveries and things, so we choose Royal over Sabal for rope-drop purposes. The last time we went to Sabal, our toddler kept trying to fall down the two steps, so that may have tainted my view!

It is interesting to note everyone’s opinions. We love the Royal Palms pool, and have generally found it to be fairly uncrowded and easy to get chairs. World Center can definitely get crazy! We have been the only family to who showed up for Palms activities (like karaoke), but love the little things like pancakes for charity and tasting chocolate. We’ve taken advantage of World Center activities like Gatorland and Belly Dancing on the lawn and make sure to use the water slides (only 11am-7pm) at least once each trip. Each family definitely has their own vibe though. 

I don’t think you can go wrong! I would echo other’s thoughts that for a couple mainly relaxing at the resort, Cypress Harbour would be a great choice


----------



## pianodinosaur (Sep 29, 2019)

We stayed at The Royal Palms in 2017.  The rooms and the pool were great.  We had access to all facilities at Marriott World Zcenter and could bill them to our room.  The shuttle service was outstanding.  We picked up a lot of MarriottRewards in the process.  It would now be Bonvoy points. 

All units at the Royal Palms and Sabal Palms appeared to be 2 bedroom units and all units at the Imperial Palms appeared to be 3 bedroom units.  If you want a 1 bedroom hotel room, you may be better off redeeming some Bonvoy points.  Marriott’s Grande Vista offers studio and1 bedroom units, however, we have never stayed there.

Have a great trip.  I don’t think you will go wrong at any of the MVC properties or any of the Bonvoy resort properties.  You might like The Swan or The Dolphin at Disney World.


----------



## mdurette (Sep 29, 2019)

For 2 adults I would say you won't be disappointed with any Orlando Marriott.    Harbor Lake would be the last one on the list to consider though as they do cater to younger kids.

Also...just my 2 cents.   If early December is when you are planning and you have access to II - check out the cost of their getaways.   Even better, if you have an AC check out those too.....you will be pleasantly surprised with the offerings for early December.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Sep 29, 2019)

We stayed at The Royal Palms in 2017.  The rooms and the pool were great.  We had access to all facilities at Marriott World Zcenter and could bill them to our room.  The shuttle service was outstanding.  We picked up a lot of MarriottRewards in the process.  It would now be Bonvoy points.

All units at the Royal Palms and Sabal Palms appeared to be 2 bedroom units and all units at the Imperial Palms appeared to be 3 bedroom units.  If you want a 1 bedroom hotel room, you may be better off redeeming some Bonvoy points.  There are studio and one bedroom units at Marriott’s Grande Vista and Harbour Lake.


----------



## 1st Class (Sep 29, 2019)

travelinmom said:


> Sorry!  I left out that it would just be my husband and I. We are looking to escape Ohio winter for a few days!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



In that case, I suggest Cypress Harbour.  II is offering $75 off getaways and early December weeks are usually plentiful.  You should be able to snag a week for under $500 and that's a steal!


----------



## jme (Sep 29, 2019)

1st Class said:


> In that case, I suggest Cypress Harbour.  II is offering $75 off getaways and early December weeks are usually plentiful.  You should be able to snag a week for under $500 and that's a steal!



If Cypress Harbour is the selection, rest assured it's a beautiful resort, and the units are fabulous (scroll to link at bottom).
The pools are gorgeous.
There's a covered screen porch which is very enjoyable, especially in the mornings for coffee or evenings for wine.
For a couple, our favorite Orlando resorts are Lakeshore Reserve or Cypress Harbour,
and we would be ecstatic to get a deal at either one. We have stayed at both several times.

Location of CH--- a very good location:
https://goo.gl/maps/v7N1ZMMb7aUE5LFt9

Also close to some very good restaurants along International Drive:
https://goo.gl/maps/gpgazh1Tu7tL52VL6

(Grande Vista is only a good choice if you have children or teens, or you want to spend most of each day poolside,
as the pools and activities are outstanding, and it's a huge resort. There are more pool features for kids than at LR or CH.
The units are fine but not as nice as LR and CH, imho.
Not a fan of Harbour Lake at all.)


Cypress Harbour photos:
https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=en&pb=!1s0x88dd807e4c7ad67b:0x51861dcb1591dc00!2m22!2m2!1i80!2i80!3m1!2i20!16m16!1b1!2m2!1m1!1e1!2m2!1m1!1e3!2m2!1m1!1e5!2m2!1m1!1e4!2m2!1m1!1e6!3m1!7e115!4shttp://www.vfmii.com/exc/aspquery?command=invoke&ipid=1073864&ids=42159!5smarriotts cypress harbour - Google Search!15sCAQ&imagekey=!1e1!2shttp://www.cfmedia.vfmleonardo.com/imageRepo/6/0/98/423/311/mcocy-pavilion-2857-hor-clsc_O.jpg&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiwutWA8PbkAhWona0KHf0GBeEQoiowC3oECA4QBg


----------



## kds4 (Sep 29, 2019)

For just DW and I, we would likely go in the following order:

Lakeshore Reserve - Really enjoy the quality of furnishings/Mediterranean Theme.
Grande Vista - Lots of adult activities with several pool options.
Cypress Harbour - Love this property. Riding the water taxi is a favorite activity (on a boat to nowhere - at least until they get tired of us riding back and forth across the lake).
Sabal Palms - Haven't tried (believe largest SF 2BR)
Imperial Palms - Haven't tried (3BRs)
Royal Palms - Haven't tried (2BRs)
Harbour Lake - Little Kid Centric


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Sep 29, 2019)

+1 for the screened porches at CH - I sat there reading a book during two hours of thunderstorms back in July and it was awesome.  The units are really nice there, and all 2 BR.


----------



## Luvtoride (Sep 30, 2019)

mdurette said:


> For 2 adults I would say you won't be disappointed with any Orlando Marriott.    Harbor Lake would be the last one on the list to consider though as they do cater to younger kids.
> 
> Also...just my 2 cents.   If early December is when you are planning and you have access to II - check out the cost of their getaways.   Even better, if you have an AC check out those too.....you will be pleasantly surprised with the offerings for early December.



Interesting comment on AC’s.  We find these are virtually useless for any place/ time we want to go.  Have rarely been successful booking one.  

As for Orlando area MVC locations we own at Cypress Harbor and really enjoy it when on our own ( no kids). We are traveling to Orlando in 3 weeks for a wedding and we used   Our DSV II 1 bedroom lockoff to trade for a 1 bedroom at GV thru II. Easy trade and good value for us.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (Sep 30, 2019)

Luvtoride said:


> Interesting comment on AC’s.  We find these are virtually useless for any place/ time we want to go.  Have rarely been successful booking one.
> 
> As for Orlando area MVC locations we own at Cypress Harbor and really enjoy it when on our own ( no kids). We are traveling to Orlando in 3 weeks for a wedding and we used   Our DSV II 1 bedroom lockoff to trade for a 1 bedroom at GV thru II. Easy trade and good value for us.
> 
> ...


I haven't had a lot of luck but for seasonal locations during lower seasons and short notice, they can be very useful.  Specifically for Orlando Marriott's I think one will do better for GV & HL for less than a 2 BR.  For Orlando Marriott's I've had more luck reserving under 60 days with DC points for the discount for slower times.


----------



## chalee94 (Sep 30, 2019)

1st Class said:


> Cypress Harbour is right across the street and has a more adult theme but three great pool areas and activity center.  They also run a free pontoon across the lake and offer rental pedal boats, etc.  Downside to Cypress is 2nd bedroom has a double bed and pullout sofa, so very tight if using both.



Slight correction: 2nd bedroom at Cypress Harbour has a queen bed.


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 30, 2019)

And a sleep sofa. The second bedroom is very small at CH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1st Class (Sep 30, 2019)

chalee94 said:


> Slight correction: 2nd bedroom at Cypress Harbour has a queen bed.



Thanks for the correction.  I wasn't sure it was a queen size because of the size of the room, and we've had four kids in there all at once!  Tight quarters!


----------



## travelinmom (Sep 30, 2019)

Thanks everyone for all the input. It was awesome hearing from a variety of views. We were at Lakeshore 5 years ago and loved the townhouse layout and the lazy river. We visited GV two years ago. Agree it was great for multi ages which we had then. It is definitely a large resort!  I’ve heard lots of mixed reviews about all the Palms. I think we are going to try Cypress Harbor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NboroGirl (Oct 1, 2019)

jme said:


> (Grande Vista is *only a good choice* if you have children or teens, or you want to spend most of each day poolside,
> as the pools and activities are outstanding, and it's a huge resort...)



Not totally true.  It's also a good choice if you like to golf.  My husband and I (as as well as our adult 'children') love GV because it has an on-site 9-hole golf course.


----------



## Fairwinds (Oct 1, 2019)

I’ve stayed at Sabal, Royal Palms and Lakeshore Reserve. Sabal is my favorite. The units are adjacent to the very nice World Center Fitness Center and about a 3min stroll to the Center pool. About the same to the Hawks Landing Club House. Lakeshore  is fantastic but do your homework to determine what type of unit you’re reserving. I had a one bedroom that while nicely appointed it was very small.


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 2, 2019)

The screened porches at Cyprus Harbour have been mentioned as a plus.  I agree, but feel compelled to point out that Sabal Palms also has screened porches.


----------



## Superchief (Oct 2, 2019)

We have only stayed at the Palms resorts since we like their proximity to Disney parks and access to the World Center facilities. We own at Royal Palms and have stayed there several times over the years. Its major flaw is the small size of the 2nd BR. I would only stay there if traveling with small children or no more than 3 adults. Royal Palms has a nicer pool and fitness center than Sabal. I like this because the World Center pools and fitness center can get very crowded during conventions, so it is nice to have an alternative. We enjoy walking, so don't mind the longer walk.

For future trips with only adults, our first choice will likely be Sabal Palms unless we need 3BR. I like its larger size and easy access to WC, especially as I get older.


----------



## MommaBear (Oct 6, 2019)

BocaBoy said:


> Why Royal and Imperial and not Sabal?  Sabal Palms is easily my favorite of all the Orlando Marriotts, and the best located of the three Palms resorts.


We just stayed at Sabal. The pool was down, so we had to walk to the hotel or drive to Royal Palms. The main building was only open from 8 am to 8 pm, so we had to drive to Royal Palms to check out. The Marketplace is tiny. There are no elevators and we were assigned a 2nd floor unit. The units themselves are great, spacious and well set up. It was convenient for Disney, but we won't stay here again as the property itself was lacking amenities.


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 7, 2019)

MommaBear said:


> We just stayed at Sabal. The pool was down, so we had to walk to the hotel or drive to Royal Palms. The main building was only open from 8 am to 8 pm, so we had to drive to Royal Palms to check out. The Marketplace is tiny. There are no elevators and we were assigned a 2nd floor unit. The units themselves are great, spacious and well set up. It was convenient for Disney, but we won't stay here again as the property itself was lacking amenities.


As I have said many times, it is good that different people have different preferences.  With Sabal, it is as close (or closer) to the World Center restaurants and other amenities as many buildings in most of the larger Marriott timeshares are to their amenities.  Without the World Center hotel so close, I would agree with your conclusions, but with that proximity Sabal is my favorite Orlando resort.


----------



## elked12 (Oct 7, 2019)

Can you bring a cooler of beverages to the pools at the Orlando resorts? I know it’s not usually a problem at other mvc’s but was wondering if iits different in Orlando. Thank you


----------



## chalee94 (Oct 8, 2019)

BocaBoy said:


> Without the World Center hotel so close, I would agree with your conclusions, but with that proximity Sabal is my favorite Orlando resort.



I haven't tried the restaurants at the WC but the water slides are pretty fun.


----------



## NboroGirl (Oct 8, 2019)

elked12 said:


> Can you bring a cooler of beverages to the pools at the Orlando resorts? I know it’s not usually a problem at other mvc’s but was wondering if iits different in Orlando. Thank you


I've seen people do it at MGV, as long as there's no glass containers,.  The pool areas have the grills, and people eat down there, so it makes sense they'd allow coolers and beverages.


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 10, 2019)

chalee94 said:


> I haven't tried the restaurants at the WC but the water slides are pretty fun.


We have not been to Sabal Palms for several years, but I always found the World Center restaurants to be very good.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 11, 2019)

Luvtoride said:


> Interesting comment on AC’s.  We find these are virtually useless for any place/ time we want to go.  Have rarely been successful booking one.
> 
> As for Orlando area MVC locations we own at Cypress Harbor and really enjoy it when on our own ( no kids). We are traveling to Orlando in 3 weeks for a wedding and we used   Our DSV II 1 bedroom lockoff to trade for a 1 bedroom at GV thru II. Easy trade and good value for us.
> 
> ...



On AC's I agree for most places but definitely not Orlando. Getaway prices are $577 for 2BR Marriott's for all of October. AC's are even cheaper at around $300 depending on the type you have. Using a 1BR Marriott is not good value unless you have no other use for it.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Oct 22, 2019)

MommaBear said:


> We just stayed at Sabal. The pool was down, so we had to walk to the hotel or drive to Royal Palms. The main building was only open from 8 am to 8 pm, so we had to drive to Royal Palms to check out. The Marketplace is tiny. There are no elevators and we were assigned a 2nd floor unit. The units themselves are great, spacious and well set up. It was convenient for Disney, but we won't stay here again as the property itself was lacking amenities.



Bad timing (luck) I guess. Am here at Sabal, pool is open. Marketplace is a generous term, lol. No elevators like DSV and some others. If you return and don't like the lack of elevators, request 1st floor unit. We like the quiet of second floor.

The Sabal 2BR are very nice and spacious! Love the shower. Definitely fewer amenities. Just depends why you are here and what you want to do.

Thanks to those who suggested Sabal, it indeed is a great choice! Glad we came.


----------

